# Hello All



## malsell (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. Hope I don't become too much of a problem as I am just getting into lighting and am 37..lol


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 16, 2013)

Welcome! No worries. Many here have been in your shoes. There is a lot of great information here in the archives. The search function and the Wiki are your friends. If you still have unanswered questions after that, feel free to post a new thread in the appropriate forum. There are a lot of great people here happy to help. 

I hope you enjoy your time here with us!

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad to have you aboard, malsell. There are many tips and tricks to read in the Wiki as well as the Search area of the ControlBooth- please use them as often as you please!

Welcome to the ControlBooth!


----------



## alicia32 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello all, I am Alicia and I am new here. I have recently join this community so dun know how to play on it. I really need help from you guys here. I am here to get in touch with the latest information and make discussion on issues related to different topics.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi alicia32,
The first thing you should know about our little forum: 
If you list your Location as "United States", but your IP address resolves to Pakistan, you will be suspected of being a SPAMMER and will be banned.


In the unlikely event you have a legitimate reason for lying about your location, an explanation via email to [email protected] will easily resolve the matter.


----------



## Kelite (Jul 3, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> Hi alicia32,
> The first thing you should know about our little forum:
> If you list your Location as "United States", but your IP address resolves to Pakistan, you will be suspected of being a SPAMMER and will be banned.View attachment 9604
> 
> ...




Buh-bye!


----------

